# The Gotham TV Show Thread



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am going to be watching this tonight. So, I figured I'd just start the thread. Anyone else looking forward to it? I am a Batman fan and am intrigued and the buzz about this one has been big. I hope it turns out to be as good as it looked.


----------



## Joel R. Crabtree (Aug 6, 2012)

“The suspense is terrible. I hope it will last.”


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed the show. I like how it stared, and hope it can maintain itself. Yeah, basically it's a cop show, but there's enough DC comics stuff there to make it different and interesting.


----------



## Joel R. Crabtree (Aug 6, 2012)

I had some reservations that the scenery and camera tricks made it seem a bit over the top and comic booky at times, but I thought the cast was superb and the story well done. I will continue to tune in until/unless they find a way to run me off. Let's hope The Flash and Constantine are at least as well done.


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll agree, it's a cop show but with a twist. It is kind of fun, working out how I think all the various characters will fit into things. I'll probably watch a few more episodes and see how it pans out.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I don't mind comic booky in a show based on comic book characters. I liked how it was filmed and thought the writing was excellent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Watched the first episode. I'm afraid it's going to end up being a bit dark for me. But we'll see.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I like it dark, so I hope it gets even darker. I am anxious to see how it all develops. How does Edward Nygma become The Riddler? When does Oswald officially become The Penguin?


----------



## Lcthulou (Dec 6, 2013)

I Thought it was interesting. If it was a straight Cop vs. Gangsters show, I'd like it. If it was Generic Comic book Gangster show, I'd watch it. if anything, the Batman mythos seemed shoehorned in over the top of an already decent concept. I can't wait to see where they go from here. 

I wonder if they'll go the hole Smallville route and keep leading up to Batman, or once the arcs they've set up start to wind down, do a jump cut to the Batman:Year One era...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought that the premise was to follow James Gordon through several years worth of crime busting while bruce grows up (?)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, Bruce looks pretty young in this one, so it would be quite a few years before he could strap on the cowl and go swinging above Gotham.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

I enjoyed it a lot more than I expected to. Donal Logue in particular was great as Harvey Bullock. With Cat...girl, Riddler, Ivy, and (maybe) Joker all making appearances, it felt a little gratuitous at times. Kind of like "hey look at us, we're based on Batman comics, you know!"

But I like the look of the show, and the acting was good. As long as they can avoid the Smallville route of "all the iconic villains make full blown appearances before the hero becomes the hero" I'll probably keep watching.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I had read up on the show and knew that Penguin, Riddler, Ivy and Catwoman (girl) would be on there - I mean, you have to have SOMETHING interesting with Bruce not even in his teens. I also found Harvey Bullock interesting - he never got into the movies the way he should have. I did find it strange to introduce ALL of them in the first episode. You could spread it out a bit.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Fish Mooney is terrifying. I was not very familiar with the Dollmaker, either, so that was intriguing. I am also starting to like that girl they got to play Selena - becoming intrigued by this version of her origin story.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Watched it with my husband and for me it was really confusing. Understand, I never read any comics like the characters  that apparently appear there. I know of Superman, Spiderman, Batman and I think that is about it. Only comics I read was as a kid Donald Duck and then later Asterix and Obelix. So I have no clue about any of that. 

Probably why I didn't like it as much overall. The badness is just a bit too cartoonish for me. But if hubby still likes it, we'll watch it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That's too bad. I personally think that the show can be watched just as a standard cop show - a well done one, at that. From what I know, the origins of the various characters are NOTHING like those in the comics - other than with Bruce Wayne losing his parents that way. Fish Mooney is created just for the show, so Penguin never worked for her and the Riddler, as far as I know, was never a forensics expert with GCPD. 

I love the gritty nature of it. I think the writing is good and the way they invent new things, but stay true to the essential nature of Batman.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Which one is Batman. None of them are wearing the costumes, so its a bit hard to pick them out.  

I like gritty, I just didn't find it gritty, more cartoonish. But we have a rule in the house that we will watch at least 2 episodes of each show we start as often the first is the pitch.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Enjoyed the show.  It was well done.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

One small thing that might help the show's ratings is if everyone and anyone who is a Batman fan could take a minute to recommend it to their facebook followers it might gain some additional viewers.

I watched the second episode and liked it but can't watch every episode as I don't have cable or DVR or anything like that and I work second shift so I grab what little I can on the nights I'm off.

But the only worrisome thing of it is...it seems a number of folks are expecting to see Batman and all the news clippings and articles that were run before the show aired mentioned the fact it takes place very much BEFORE Teen Bruce even decides to become the icon he is today. So its a lot like Smallville though hopefully they don't fumble like Smallville did.
As I recall we were promised 5 seasons but it grew so popular they milked it long past a time when they should have wrapped it up

Meantime I enjoy these new looks at the many characters we all know and love. Lets remember the staff is working at a critical time here- the first season- they want to reveal their plan and develop their characters at a pace many of us may not be used to. If we give it a chance to unfold who knows what wonders we might see in the second, third and fourth seasons? But that's ONLY if the series can hang onto the ratings numbers. If the ratings slip too much it'll get bounced and all we'll have for our Bat fix is the next film ( Batman Vs Superman ( now filming but it wont come out til March 2016) or the handful of Batman comic books at your local comic book store ( unless you aren't aware the comics can be gotten on iPad these days in digital form?)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, no Batman. Not anytime soon. This is all before him.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Back on tonight...


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

geniebeanie said:


> Enjoyed the show. It was well done.


I didn't think I'd like it, but was really surprised at how good it was. In fact, 4 episodes in, it's become my favorite show. I love big-myth style storytelling, and this show has so much mythology to use. There is just so much depth to it. And they take a unique and fresh approach to the material. I love the idea of following Jim Gordon as the "last good man in Gotham." Love seeing the genesis of all the villains. Love the idea that the city is spawning one tragic vigilante after another as a result of its profound corruption, while a young Bruce Wayne studies them all, making notes of what they are doing wrong. The casting is also great. Donal Logue as Harvey Bullock is perfect.

My wife really likes it too. This is interesting because she doesn't know much of the backstory or the parade of future members of Batman's Rogues Gallery. It doesn't really matter if you follow the references or not. It's just a good story.


----------



## Frank Tayell (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Frank Tayell said:


> But I've a question. What time period is it set in? I've seen digital phones (not smart phones, or did I miss that?) but the atmosphere is very 1920s.


The design of Gotham City has always been one of the most interesting parts of any film or Tv adaptation. It's always going to be very film noir, but the creators generally take a lot of license with exactly what you're asking about. They usually strive to make clashes in eras so you don't really know "when" you are. The animated series from the 90's was one of the best. Everybody was driving 1940's style cars and the tech was very modern, but encased in bulky, almost steampunk gadgets with dials or a single red button - it looked great. I like the look of this Gotham too. It's a comic-book world - very similar to ours, familiar, but not quite the same.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am pretty sure that it is meant to be a bit ambiguous. Like the Batman animated series that ran for a while. That creates a kind of timeless feel. So, much of it looks like a 1950s noir movie, but it also has modern technology, music and technology.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the Penguin is certainly developing as an interesting character.
And I am, as expected, loving Alfred.


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going to watch the first episode tonight... can't wait.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I really liked last night's episode. I thought it was really well done and several things came together at once. I


Spoiler



loved how it showed that the Penguin was really manipulating almost everything behind the scenes, making him a much more compelling character than I have ever seen in any other version.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

I’ve got in on DVR.  Hopefully can watch it tonight.  Thanks for blacking out the spoilers.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I try to help when I can ;-)


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I thought the most recent episode was the best yet. I liked the explanations and reveals that were made.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, me too. I love when that kind of stuff happens and you see that the writers are not just making things up as they go, but have some idea of the plot and where they want to end up.


----------



## SRFrederick (Nov 8, 2014)

Even though it is well stated in every possible version that Gordon is pretty much a good guy, I LOVE HOW THEY ARE PORTRAYING THIS.  I adore it.  Seriously.  It is compelling enough to keep us interested, which is DIFFICULT at times because of how well-written the other characters are.  I seriously get so disappointed at the end of each episode because I want MORE.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I find that I am not missing Batman at all.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

The say that the best music is all about the notes you don’t hear, the notes they don’t play.  The note you don’t hear on Gotham is nothing less than Batman.  That’s pretty amazing.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have heard a few comic book fans complaining that they are "retconning" things too much. I don't know, it hasn't bothered me at all.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

balaspa said:


> I have heard a few comic book fans complaining that they are "retconning" things too much. I don't know, it hasn't bothered me at all.


I'm with you. "retconned" from what, anyway? Bob Kane? Adam West? Frank Miller? Tim Burton? The Super Friends of the 1970's? Batman has changed a thousand times over the decades. His world is modern mythology. And myths can always be spun into something new and still work great. Gotham is a perfect representation of that.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I know, I agree! There's so many ways to interpret these characters. Just relax fanboys!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

That preview for next week looks pretty awesome. Excited!


----------



## Frank Tayell (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I just saw an article by some critic saying they gave up on this show. I think that's a shame. I think the show is excellent and still going strong and I am excited to see how the rest of the season goes.


----------

